# iPod interface - e46 323i



## mybavauto (Feb 10, 2009)

So I have an e46 323i sedan and im looking at adding an ipod interface in it. I dont think my radio is dsp or has an 'aux' in it. I have seen radios controlling their ipods that are in the glove box via their radio, is this possible for the car I have? currently the hk system is in it, no cd changer but i think prewired for one. Being said, what are my options and is it something thats DIY? if not, whats a ballpark estimate for an install. Im located in SF, CA

thanks


----------



## peekay (Jan 15, 2009)

*ipod for older bmw*

I found a unit on the web called a DICE SILVERLINE ... just posted a note to see if anyone has had any experience with it - good/bad/indifferent.

I tried the radio gadgets and was very disappointed with the results. Lots of static and as you move into different reception areas, you need to change stations. Also, the one I had kept blowing the fuse on the lighter, so I ran it off batteries. Didn't last more than 2 hours at a time. Another negative is that you need a separate iPod charger.

If u hear of any other units, pls share !

Cheers
pk


----------



## tom @ eas (May 5, 2004)

mybavauto said:


> So I have an e46 323i sedan and im looking at adding an ipod interface in it. I dont think my radio is dsp or has an 'aux' in it. I have seen radios controlling their ipods that are in the glove box via their radio, is this possible for the car I have? currently the hk system is in it, no cd changer but i think prewired for one. Being said, what are my options and is it something thats DIY? if not, whats a ballpark estimate for an install. Im located in SF, CA
> 
> thanks


The DICE would be the best choice, this is the kit you need:

*DICE - SILVERLINE iPod Integration Kit for 3 Series/M3 99-06 (Trunk Interface)*
http://www.europeanautosource.com/product_info.php?products_id=1621

The DICE iPod Kit will integrate perfectly with your BMW and offer steering wheel control as well as ID3 text and charging of your iPod. Full CD Quality can be expected after installation. There's even an integrated AUX port for other devices.

New features of DICE SILVERLINE iPod Integration kit include:

- Direct integrated connection, without the need for FM transmitters or cassette adapters
- Full Text Display on your factory radio or Navigation screen
- Full control of your iPod via the radio buttons while in play
- Browse by Individual Song
- Browse by Individual Playlist
- Browse by Individual Albums
- Source Selector w/ Integrated AUX input
- Album Selection
- Full charging mode for iPods through included dock connector

The kit will come with everything needed w/ the docking cable. The iPod can be safely stored away in the glove compartment for 100% stealth installation and accessed completely from the steering wheel controls. The DICE comes with a 15-foot cable length to reach anywhere in the vehicle you like. We have tutorials at the following link:

http://www.europeanautosource.com/support-center/index.php

Let me know if you have any further questions.


----------

